# Kidney Grille + Sparrow + 90mph =



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well it wasn't pretty I can tell you. I re-fitted my tuningbox in preparation for a jaunt to Anglesey this weekend. Went out for a quick burst to clear the airways, was under full acceleration in 4th gear on a straight near our gaff when two sparrow crossed. Slight "bump" then nothing.

Got home, not expecting damage but thought I'd investigate the area just to check. One had impacted with the number plate, leaving a tomato stain.

The other, well it was hard to say whether it was inside or outside the car. It had been cut into three by two vertical slats of the grille. [smiley=sick2.gif]

It was so disgusting I had to get my wife to remove it!

Part of its innards had penetrated through the fan and were dangling off the radiator. Once the Mrs had removed the rest of it I was able to jetwash the rest.

I hope you weren't eating.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You callous brute.

http://www.wildlifetrust.org.uk/urbanwt/ecorecord/bap/html/sparrow.htm

Declined 87% plus one. :wink:

Don't you leave TB plugged in all the time?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I was starting to like the company of the regulars round these parts too.
Then this post came along
:wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Declined 87% plus one. :wink:
> 
> Don't you leave TB plugged in all the time?


Nope, declined by 2 - I bagged the pair - one bounced off the number plate nicely.

TB had been off for a recent dealer visit.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I hope you weren't eating.


No, but I'm hungry now. :twisted:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why is your woman more "man" than you and can handle a dead bird? How is the English saying...you are big girl's blouse or something? :lol:


----------

